# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Moustique, né en 2021.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 







N° DE PUCE : 250268780246642

NOM : MOUSTIQUE

RACE : X ÉPAGNEUL TIBÉTAIN

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE (APPROXIMATIVE) : 01/01/2021

POIDS :

POINT SANTÉ :

SON ORIGINE : MOUSTIQUE ET SON FRÈRE NOUNOURS ONT ÉTÉ RETIRÉS SUITE A MAUVAIS TRAITEMENT

SON COMPORTEMENT : MOUSTIQUE A BESOIN DE TEMPS CAR IL EST ACTUELLEMENT CRAINTIF, DANS LIDÉAL NOUS AIMERIONS LE PLACER AVEC SON FRÈRE.  NOUS PRIVILÉGIERONS UN PLACEMENT EN MAISON AVEC JARDIN EN MILIEU RURAL.

Moustique est arrivé dans sa famille daccueil très angoissé, la manipulation était vraiment très stressant pour lui, à force de travail il est actuellement manipulable même si il est encore tendu, il découvre les caresses et les apprécie maintenant. Moustique avait très peur au début et cherchait à fuir, il ne connait pas encore la laisse et les sorties à lextérieur ne sont pas encore possibles car elles déclenchent encore beaucoup de stress, cest un loulou en cours de socialisation qui a sans doute été maltraité. 

Sa famille daccueil fait du renforcement positif et commence à lui apprendre les ordres de base, Nounours évolue bien mais il a encore besoin de temps pour oublier son passé.

Moustique et Nounours sont ok chiens et chats même si ils gardent leur distance, par contre nous éviterons de les placer avec des poules, Moustique commence à faire quelques tentatives pour jouer avec une des chiennes de la famille daccueil, il est intéressé par la balle mais ne joue pas encore avec, Moustique et Nounours nont jamais eu de jouets. 

Nous recherchons un foyer calme et patient, sans enfants ou adolescents calmes, placement en maison avec jardin bien clos.

Moustique et Nounours sont très mignons et deviendront des amours une fois quils seront à laise dans une vie normale, ils ont besoin de temps. Moustique et Nounours sont fusionnels et nous souhaitons les placer ensemble car ils se copient beaucoup.

MONTANT DES ADOPTIONS de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
PARTICIPATION A LA STÉRILISATION SI STÉRILISÉ EN FRANCE : 100 EUROS


Identifié par puce électronique, vacciné CHPPI/L + NOVIBAC,  carnet de santé

ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais l'adoptant doit venir chercher l'animal dans sa famille d'accueil (dpt XX)

Adoptable sous contrat de l'association L' Arche d Éternité - SIRET : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption : 06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eterniteVisitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une photo de Moustique avant d'être tondu :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Moustique est adopté avec Nounours  ::

----------

